# Feels like its not enough!



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok so for the past couple of wks i have been doing a basic push pull leg routine as suggested by flinty. Im not knocking the routine its good and if done right bloody hurts lol But i just feel like its really not enough!

This was it,

Monday

Pull

DEADLIFTS 5x5

then rows 5x5

then Chins 3xFailure

then Curls 3x10-15

Wednesday

Push

Flat Bench 5x5

Overhead Press 5x5

Dips 3xFailure

Triceps Extensions 3x10-15 or skullcrushers

Friday

Legs

Squats 5x5

lunges 3x10

Calve Raises 3x15.

So i decided to give one of my old routines a try and it felt so much better, This was it,

Dumbell Bench Press: 2 sets of 10-12 reps

Military Press: 2 sets of 10-12 reps

Tricep Pushdowns: 2 sets of 10-12 reps

Skull Crusher: 2 sets of 10-12 reps

Side lat raises: 2 sets of 10-12 reps

Preacher Curls: 2 sets of 10-12 reps

Standing Dumbell Curl: 2 sets of 10-12 reps

Lat Pull down: 2 sets of 10-12 reps

One arm rows: 2 sets of 10-12 reps

Shoulder Shrugs: 2 sets of 10-12 reps

I did do this twice a wk followed by legs once a wk.

(This routine u might have seen it was taken from a well know us bb website)

Now i know i need to up my sets and lower the reps for gaining muscle, But would some body be able to advise on what i can mix into it to split the workout into only 2 days, i have sorted the legs out until i feel they need more.

Just for reference the above sesh takes me around 50 mins including a **** break and ****ing around setting the weights.

Oh and im starting to think Biceps are my weakest muscle lol

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

if done right and it hurst then it is definetly enough, anymore is overt raining and an injury waiting to happen, rome wasnt built in a day


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I think you will gain more muscle on the first routine.

I do a push/pull/legs routine.

OHP, CGBP, Dips.

Cleans, Chins.

Leg Press, SLDL, Calf Raise.


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I think you will gain more muscle on the first routine.
> 
> I do a push/pull/legs routine.
> 
> ...


Ha ha i feel thick now im just double checking!!

OHP-over hand press...

CGBP- close grip bench press

Cleans?

SLDL?

I Just dont feel like its working, I will stick with it for A further 4 wks and keep adding weight each wk as required


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

bandyleg said:


> Ha ha i feel thick now im just double checking!!
> 
> OHP-over hand press...
> 
> ...


increase intensity


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

bandyleg said:


> Ha ha i feel thick now im just double checking!!
> 
> OHP-over hand press...
> 
> ...


Overhead press. Close Grip Bench Press. Stiff Legged Deadlift. Cleans are when you pick the bar up from a deadlift position and lift it to your shoulders.

Add weight each week and you should be shattered. Big weights moved equal big, powerful muscles. Chins will grow biceps better than curls, CGBP will grow tri's better than skulls and so on.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

Make sure each rep takes a proper 5 secs, slow the movement down and really think about the muscle you are working ... You won't wanna add any more exercises bud!


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

Fat thats not funny i feel like a little bitch now ha ha ha jokin, she actually leaves the floor and lifts that bar almost perfectly straight!! and thanks for the correcti 

Thank you for clearing that up for me mingster do u think i should do 4 or 5 sets?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I do push/pull/legs twice a "workout week. I do the main compounds but i do add a few isolation exercises too. Changing each workout slightly the second time I do it as well. Ie. On the push day I'd do bench/dips/military press, then prioritise my chest. The next push day would be military/dip/bench, an I'd focus on shoulders. Pull always starts with deadlifts, then either narrow grip work and hammer curls, or wide grip work and standard curls. Legs is just legs lol. Strength is going up in everything, size is packing on etc. Is alright (Y)

EDIT: I'll repeat push/pull/legs/push/pull/legs and throw in a day off or two when I feel my body needs it. I am taking peptides ATM, which is helping with everything, especially recovery. So I thinks that's the main reason for it working well for me.

EDIT2: However, for beginners, KISS


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

This makes me question how people are training to be fair ... the routine is a very good proven routine, its one i used when just starting out and my lifts trebled within 12 months easily...

Bandyleg i wish you lived closer i would take you to the gym and do this routine with you mate , i guarantee you would not be saying it doesnt feel enough ...

give us some rundowns

what weigts are you lifting set by set mate (i presume you have them logged so you can beat them the week after )

how are you lifting ?? just throwing weights up and down or a nice slow steady negative and a 1 second pause at the squeeze point ???

give us some info as it will help me to help you mate !!!

honestly 2 weeks is not enough to pick that routine apart... too many people go into training thinking they have to spend hours in a gym for it to be working..

like i said even if you add 1 kg per week to your lifts thats well over 50 kg per 12 months of training....

give it time, give us some more info and we will see if we can make you feel it more mate..

otherwise come down and have a session with me i will make you beg for mercy only using that routine ....

an example of my achievements on that routine

day 1 bench press was 40 kg, struggled to get all the sets

after 6 months i was pressing 90 kg . after 12 months i was doing 105 kg

after 18 months my 1 rep max, strict is about 140kg

that is just bench

i was smith pressing for shoulders when i started about 30 kgs lol....

now im pressing 115 kg for reps and sets

it works mate trust me


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Blast on with the routine two weeks isnt long enough on a routine youre just breaking yourself in.Give it twelve months then when your weights have doubled or trebled it will be much harder.

Whereabouts in cumbria are you from,anywhere near carlisle?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I can go to the gym and do 2 sets of legs and feel its enough ha!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if your increasing what you lift with the routine then you are doing enough regardless of how it feels mate.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Bandy The routine is a killer if done properly... I've done it myself for around two months and saw an increase in strength and size in a short space of time but i just got bored with it

Stick with it man dont increase the volume increase intesity and weights if you find it too easy


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

How do you 'feel' like it's not enough? You've not been doing it long enough to see any difference. 'Feeling' like a good routine and a real good routine can be two different things!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Overhead press. Close Grip Bench Press. Stiff Legged Deadlift. Cleans are when you pick the bar up from a deadlift position and lift it to your shoulders.
> 
> Add weight each week and you should be shattered. Big weights moved equal big, powerful muscles. Chins will grow biceps better than curls, CGBP will grow tri's better than skulls and so on.


As for the CGBP how close do you have your hands together?


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

maxie said:


> Blast on with the routine two weeks isnt long enough on a routine youre just breaking yourself in.Give it twelve months then when your weights have doubled or trebled it will be much harder.
> 
> Whereabouts in cumbria are you from,anywhere near carlisle?


Alright bud yeh im about 40 to 50 mins from ya i live in kendal


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

martin brown said:


> How do you 'feel' like it's not enough? You've not been doing it long enough to see any difference. 'Feeling' like a good routine and a real good routine can be two different things!


I think its a mental thing like i said above i get doms i push hard i even god forbid get a sweat on lol Ive just done todays set so i will put them up in the next post.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> As for the CGBP how close do you have your hands together?


I find around 12 inches apart is a sensible distance. Experiment to see what's best for you. Too close and you'll put a lot of stress on elbows and wrists.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I find around 12 inches apart is a sensible distance. Experiment to see what's best for you. Too close and you'll put a lot of stress on elbows and wrists.


Think I will give it a try on MOnday mate cheers!


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok here is this weeks as requested 

Tuesday,

Dead lifts.. 56kg for 4 sets of 5 and 1 final set at 62kg for 5

Rows wide grip.. 30kg 4 sets of 5 1 final set at 45 for 4

Pull ups.. set 1-14, set 2-10, set 3-8

standing curls.. 5kg set 1-15 set 2-14 set 3-14

Thursday,

Flat bench.. dumbel press 18kg for 5 sets of 5 last set had a slight pause for a mental push

Over head press.. 25kg 4 sets of 5 and 5th set managed 4

Dips.. Set 1-14, set 2-14, set 3-12

My favorite Skull crushers 5kg set 1-16 set 2-13 set 3-12

Skull crushers were done on a long bar as i aint got an easy bar yet.

All pointers or kicks up the ass will be taken lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

You can do skulls with dumb bells (palms facing each other) if you ain't got an ez... I find I get better isolation with dumb bells anyway


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

I dont mind the bar but i will defo bare that in mind and give it a try will go get a bar on pay do tho, I get really good isolation if i do the push down versions but i tend to find i start cheating so stick with the skulls 

Cheers Breda


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

bandyleg said:


> Ok here is this weeks as requested
> 
> Tuesday,
> 
> ...


right mate so next week you need to get the reps up and keep doing it until you hit full reps for each set on each exercise, when you have done that, then up the weight and start again...

keep going mate for at least 6 months and you will be amazed at how strong you get..

DONT LOSE FORM ON ANY REPS AND DONT PUT WEIGHT UP UNTIL YOU COMPLETE ALL SETS AT THE SAME WEIGHT ....


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

Cheers flinty!!!  I think thats maybe where i was going wrong expecting to add weight each week,

A couple of things, If im sticking extra weight on at the end of sets ( dead lifts ) then im assuming i should be putting a touch more weight on as long as im hitting full reps??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

bandyleg said:


> Cheers flinty!!!  I think thats maybe where i was going wrong expecting to add weight each week,
> 
> A couple of things, If im sticking extra weight on at the end of sets ( dead lifts ) then im assuming i should be putting a touch more weight on as long as im hitting full reps??


not sure if your getting mixed up matey ... work it like this as an example ok

bench press

week 1

you do 5 sets of say 20 kg (just a random number)

you do your bench press sets and they look like this

set 1 25 kg x 5 reps

set 2 25 kg x 5 reps

set 3 25 kg x 3 reps

set 4 25 kg x 3 reps

set 5 25 kg x 2 reps

now dont add any weight until your bench press routine looks like this

set 1 25 kg x 5 reps

set 2 25 kg x 5 reps

set 3 25 kg x 5 reps

set 4 25 kg x 5 reps

set 5 25 kg x 5 reps

When you rroutine looks like that and you achieve the weight of all 5 sets with full 5 reps add more weight and start again so it may look like this

week 3

set 1 30 kg x 5 reps

set 2 30 kg x 5 reps

set 3 30 kg x 3 reps

set 4 30 kg x 3 reps

set 5 30 kg x 2 reps

then repeat until you get 30 kg for 5 sets and 5 reps and then up the weight again...

Do this on all your exercises mate and it will start to really get better cos you will be gaggin to hit all your reps every week before you go up a weight ...

its like its own motivational routine

like i say DO NOT UP WEIGHT TILL YOU ACHIEVE ALL REPS IN ALL SETS ....

hope this is clearer for you mate...


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

Cheers luv :thumb:

Fully understood!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

bandyleg said:


> Cheers luv :thumb:
> 
> Fully understood!!!


nice one pal, now less yapping more lifting lol. or i will come find ya X

Repped !!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I think I might give this routine a try! I quite like the sound of it even though ive never tried a deadlift in my life people keep putting me off sayingif you get the form wrong I will injure my back and its really hard to get the form correct! Think il grab one of the trainers at the gym and get him to watch me my first few times make sure im doing it ok or is there any exercise that can substitute for the deadlift?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> I think I might give this routine a try! I quite like the sound of it even though ive never tried a deadlift in my life people keep putting me off sayingif you get the form wrong I will injure my back and its really hard to get the form correct! Think il grab one of the trainers at the gym and get him to watch me my first few times make sure im doing it ok or is there any exercise that can substitute for the deadlift?


No mate get someone to watch your form , and do it, nice and light to start with until you get form right . then off you go mate , you will be fine pal heres a video of a deadlift with perfect form !!!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Cheers man I will give it a try then

See how its push pull legs does it have to be in that order? Could i do legs push pull does it really matter?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dizzee!:2503663 said:


> I think I might give this routine a try! I quite like the sound of it even though ive never tried a deadlift in my life people keep putting me off sayingif you get the form wrong I will injure my back and its really hard to get the form correct! Think il grab one of the trainers at the gym and get him to watch me my first few times make sure im doing it ok or is there any exercise that can substitute for the deadlift?


Good video flinty... I won't say they're hard to get right but they are hard to perfect but once you get it right you'll know.... Deadlifts are a must if you want a big strong back and core and imo there is no adequate substitute... Start off relatively light so you get a feel for the movement then once you got it load the fcuka up


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Cheers man I will give it a try then
> 
> See how its push pull legs does it have to be in that order? Could i do legs push pull does it really matter?


do it in whatever order suits you best mate, but make sure you do the 3 workouts each week !!!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Cheers Wholemeal I will give it a shot next friday

Going to do legs on a monday get them out the way as I feel there the hardest part of training! then do push wednesday pull friday sorted!

was really wanting to cut some bodyfat but ive decided its coming into winter so fcuk it going to do a bit of a bulk then do a cut need to actually build a bit of muscle firstr to preserve lol

Im buzzing to try this routine! :bounce:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Cheers Wholemeal I will give it a shot next friday
> 
> Going to do legs on a monday get them out the way as I feel there the hardest part of training! then do push wednesday pull friday sorted!
> 
> ...


dont forget to follow the protocol on upping the weights though mate , this way you will get stronger quicker, also you will continue to push yourself every session ...

until yu hit all reps in each set weight stays the same ok !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^

Progressive overload is key Diz be it reps or weight


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

The past 3 weeks ive made a half as$ed attempt at the gym lost interest felt low on energy diet went out the window but past 3 days ive started eating better again and now that im changing routines its made just wana get up and go now! If my gym wasnt as far away I would! Cheers for the advice man!

Yeah I will need to find what weight to start with prob just start with a weight i know i can handle then up it each week till i find my max and take it from there


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> The past 3 weeks ive made a half as$ed attempt at the gym lost interest felt low on energy diet went out the window but past 3 days ive started eating better again and now that im changing routines its made just wana get up and go now! If my gym wasnt as far away I would! Cheers for the advice man!
> 
> Yeah I will need to find what weight to start with prob just start with a weight i know i can handle then up it each week till i find my max and take it from there


you need to start to log your sessions mate so you know what you did the week before , dont take long to do it and its a lifesaver and a surefire way to make sure your progressing every session !!!!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Progressive overload is key Diz be it reps or weight


I will keep that in mind Breda cheers mate :beer:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you need to start to log your sessions mate so you know what you did the week before , dont take long to do it and its a lifesaver and a surefire way to make sure your progressing every session !!!!


Aye mate going to steal a small note pad from work tomorrow cos im crazy ! :gun_bandana:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

If its a weight you know you can handle then up it slightly push yourself mate... If your form is sloppy from rep 1 set 1 then lower it. I found that the last rep on the 4th set and 5th set were the hardest and my form was a bit dodgy but it wasn't fcuked so expect that


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah i was just thinking along the lines of first week getting my form right and just a sorta trial and error week really then up it next week start hitting it hard!

Do you do this routine yourself breda?


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> nice one pal, now less yapping more lifting lol. or i will come find ya X
> 
> Repped !!


Thanks fella 

Just one other question coz i dont get this, ive watched many vids on dead lifts but some seem to use mixed grip and some both hands the same way why is this and should it be mixed up??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dizzee!:2503749 said:


> Yeah i was just thinking along the lines of first week getting my form right and just a sorta trial and error week really then up it next week start hitting it hard!
> 
> Do you do this routine yourself breda?


Nah mate but I have done it in the past and would recommend anybody do it and Flinty obviously loves it too

He's given you a good routine and some sound advice bro so if you follow it you can't go wrong


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bandyleg:2503763 said:


> Thanks fella
> 
> Just one other question coz i dont get this, ive watched many vids on dead lifts but i some seem to use mixed grip and some both hands the same way why is this and should it be mixed up??


Usually bacause the bar Is so heavy and it has left chance of slipping out your hand.. there's a few different grips out there but I stick with overhand grip.... Go with what you're comfortable with Bandy


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

bandyleg said:


> Thanks fella
> 
> Just one other question coz i dont get this, ive watched many vids on dead lifts but some seem to use mixed grip and some both hands the same way why is this and should it be mixed up??


Some people find the bar rolls or is difficult to control with an double overhand grip. A mixed grip is supposed to prevent this. Personally I use a double overhand grip as I find it more comfortable. The mixed grip is prone to giving bicep tears imo.


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

Cheers Mingster That clears that up i was using double over hand and find it comfortable so ill stick with it


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> Nah mate but I have done it in the past and would recommend anybody do it and Flinty obviously loves it too
> 
> He's given you a good routine and some sound advice bro so if you follow it you can't go wrong


Judging by the size of you both its obv a decent routine then haha

I know cheers to you both for all the advice i will rep accordingly!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh and sorry to the OP for hyjacking your thread dude


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mingster:2503803 said:


> Some people find the bar rolls or is difficult to control with an double overhand grip. A mixed grip is supposed to prevent this. Personally I use a double overhand grip as I find it more comfortable. The mixed grip is prone to giving bicep tears imo.


Double overhand for me aswell bro and buy the look of your avi you don't have a light deadlift. I heard mixed grip could cause bi tears and also leave traps unsymetrical


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

A PROPERLY performed set of Squats or deadlifts, should have you on your knees praying for a merciful death.That however is the paradox.Everyone THINKS they train hard.Volume is no sustitution for intensity.You need a gun to the head mindset, and ideally someone watching you, to slow you down, check your form when it starts to become uncomfortable, and pushing for that last "impossible rep"

If you can adopt the mentality, and get a good partner, who realises he is responsible for your progress, your progress will rocket.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Unfortunately I train alone and cant find anyone as interested as me that will train with me! nobody at the gym speaks to each other they dont look the road your on! anyone on here from edinburgh want a training partner haha?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I train without one you can train with out one too you just need to put the gun to your own head and be mindful of your form and know when its time to rack the bar


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> I train without one you can train with out one too you just need to put the gun to your own head and be mindful of your form and know when its time to rack the bar


Cmon mate how you meant to put a gun to your head if you got both hands on the bar doing a deadlift haha :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Cmon mate how you meant to put a gun to your head if you got both hands on the bar doing a deadlift haha :lol:


You put a mental gun to your head, mate. A lot of this lifting lark is done in the head


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Haha i know mate just having a laugh! I know if you havent got the right mental attitude towards it you will fail like ive been like that past 3 weeks its not good but now after just thinking about changing it up a bit im buzzing to get back into it!


----------



## sk1tz0 (Nov 9, 2008)

i think its a common misconception the whole 'add weight every week' idea...whereas it should be done like flinty said, gettin the same weight rep'd to the desired amount of sets before adding more weight. Doing the extra few reps will make a difference and you will increase


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

sk1tz0 said:


> i think its a common misconception the whole 'add weight every week' idea...whereas it should be done like flinty said, gettin the same weight rep'd to the desired amount of sets before adding more weight. Doing the extra few reps will make a difference and you will increase


this is true mate...

As long as your progressively pushing your body week in week out its all good

so an extra rep from the week before is just as good as an extra kg on the bar mate..

likei have said thts what i like about this routine and the way i have set it out,

if you dont get your 5 sets of 5 reps then your goal is to achieve that... first 6 weeks you will beat it every week by a rep of by a kg

its when it starts to get hard , thats when you get your biggest challenge the first week you go to the gym and hit exactly the same weight and reps as the week before , thats when it grips your sh1t and you get mad, and focused, then you fcukin smash that badboy and feel great about your training again lol

its like its own in built coaching and motivation system !!!

you could even set yourself a goal like if you achieve more weight or more reps in the week you can have a cheat meal at the end of the week.. if you dont improve on the week before you dont get any treat meal and you have to work harder week after to earn yourself one...

lots of little battles like that you can use to motivate yourself !!! but you got to be strict and disciplined with yourself.

you cant fail at the gym and then think on sunday "ah fcuk it im having a treat anyway" it dont work like that :no:


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

Your all nutters i tell ya lol I train alone so have to be very strict on form and for that reason alone if i feel my form is failing thats it end of reps, if form is still good but im burning like **** Its a mental I WILL NOT BE BEAT BY A PEACE OF BLOODY IRON!!! COME ON MOTHER ****ER GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!

Hey presto last rep or 2 achieved 

As for sk1tz0's comment I can Honestly say that was the impression i was under and i was adding weight but the reps wernt there, but thanks to a swift point in the right direction from flinty90 I now fully understand, get it right, get ya sets equal and then up the weight!

Already looking forward to my next sesh wanna go for it now lol but its cardio tonight.

Thanks for the help people :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good man !!!


----------

